# Official Game Thread: Wizards @ Bulls 4/14/06 7pm CT ESPN/CSN-Chicago/CSN



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_*WIZARDS @ BULLS*_











*Series:* Bulls lead 2-1. 

*Last meeting:* Wizards won 113-104 on March 19 in Washington.

*Records:* Wizards 39-39; Bulls 37-41.




*Bulls probable starters ppg: *

G Kirk Hinrich 15.6; G Ben Gordon 16.5; F Andres Nocioni 12.7; F Malik Allen 4.8; C Michael Sweetney 8.4

Bulls stats 


*Wizards probable starters ppg:* 

G Antonio Daniels 9.4; G Gilbert Arenas 29.1; F Jared Jeffries 6.3; F Antawn Jamison 20.6; C Etan Thomas 4.8

Wizards stats 



*Story line:* _Gilbert Arenas has averaged 31.3 points and six assists per game against the Bulls this season. The Wizards have struggled without the services of Caron Butler (sprained right thumb), who averages 17.3 ppg. *After falling to the Bulls in two of the previous three meetings this season, Washington is in danger of losing a season series to the Bulls for the first time since 2000-01.* _

Tribune 


_The Chicago Bulls look to maintain complete control of their playoff hopes and continue their push for the postseason as they host the Washington Wizards.

Chicago is tied with Philadelphia for eighth place in the Eastern Conference, but the Bulls own the tiebreaker with the 76ers by virtue of a better conference record. They also are one game behind Milwaukee and Indiana for sixth, and the fifth-place Wizards are just two games ahead of the Bulls._

yahoo preview


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Huge game because we have the heat next and the heat will be a lot harder to beat. GO BULLS!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_Heading into Friday night's game at Chicago, the Wizards are alone in fifth place but they hold a tenuous one-game lead over Milwaukee and Indiana and a two-game advantage over Chicago and Philadelphia with four games to play.

*"No matter what else is happening, Chicago is a make-or-break game," Jamison said. "You can say there are four games to go, but you don't want to tie and be in a position where it comes down to that last game and you either need to win or you need help from somebody else. We've got to win to keep that cushion."*

Only last week, Washington appeared to be comfortably locked into the fifth seed, a spot that would set up a favorable first-round matchup with the fourth-seeded Cleveland Cavaliers.

The first signs of trouble appeared when third-leading scorer Caron Butler came away from a win at Boston last Wednesday with a sprained right thumb. Without Butler, who is expected to miss his fifth straight game Friday, the Wizards have failed to match their scoring average (101.5 points per game) in four straight losses, and the necessity of moving guard Antonio Daniels into the starting lineup has robbed the bench of much-needed scoring._


Washington Post


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

I just can't stand the Wizards!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Two important games on national TV and I'm heading out to visit some people who don't like basketball. Sigh.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If deng is close to normal, if Chandler comes to play, we win. If not, Washington will win.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

This game isn't just huge, it's importance is gigantic! We really need to take care of the Wizards at home, I hope Ben has the hot hand tonight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*ROAD/HOME RECORDS:* Wizards - 14-25 on the road; Bulls - 19-20 at home.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The Wizards are becoming quite the rival for this current Bulls team. Gilbert's play drives me absolutely crazy during these matchups, he's appears harder to contain than a greased pig. It would be nice to see if Gordon can continue his incredible play and best Gilbert tonight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

my bulls e-news 


_The Chicago Bulls are looking very much like they want to make the playoffs. The Washington Wizards appear to be indifferent. 

With major postseason implications on the line, the Bulls (37-41) host the Wizards (39-39) on Friday (7:00 p.m. CT | CSN & ESPN/ESPN Radio 1000). 

Chicago has won two in a row and eight of its last 10 to lend a hand in the Eastern Conference's jumbled playoff race. It enters the contest tied with Philadelphia for the final spot in the East, one game behind Indiana and Milwaukee, and two back of Washington, which has lost four in a row. 

Ben Gordon scored 19 points and Kirk Hinrich added 17 in the Bulls' 96-90 victory over Atlanta on Wednesday. Both were nursing minor injuries after the game but should be available against the Wizards. _


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> *ROAD/HOME RECORDS:* Wizards - 14-25 on the road; Bulls - 19-20 at home.


Our home record is pathetic. We crapped ourselves so many times at the UC.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Assuming Duhon is out, an interesting question for tonight is how many times will Arenas and Daniels pump fake Pargo into fouling them on a jumpshot?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Frankensteiner said:


> Assuming Duhon is out, an interesting question for tonight is how many times will Arenas and Daniels pump fake Pargo into fouling them on a jumpshot?


I always hate playing the Wizards because Arenas has a tendency to abuse our guards, he needs to be stopped Kirk!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

according to silvy and carmen on espn1000 - *brent musberger* will have the call tonight on ESPN!

so happy i don't have to listen to the "depends" crew that is tomandred!!! thank you!!!






:rbanana:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Must win game.

Hopefully Deng plays, that will give us a boost, and hopefully Chandler doesn't get ejected early for kicking someone.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls win

P.S. I will accept check or money order from those who are making money,
because of my (highly accurate) predictions...or at least some sort of recognition


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Duhon will be a game-time decision Friday, but Deng will miss his fourth straight game.


According to sportsline.com's preview.

4 games over 7 days from a concussion? Must have been a bad concussion. Gonna be hard to stop the forwards without him.

Really hope Etan Thomas doesn't light us up again, I'm getting really sick of that.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

Etan Thomas has back issues and so does Arenas, both are no where near 100%


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i am hoping the sportsline (and yahoo) previews are wrong about deng.

*bulls.com injury report has him listed as PROBABLE. so hopefully he can get in the game off the bench and shake loose those cobwebs.*

it musta been a hard hit. i mean kirk got his bell rung hard and only missed one game.



(he's tough though :smilewink )


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*score update says DENG and DUHON will both be on the floor tonight v. wiz*



:clap:


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> *score update says DENG and DUHON will both be on the floor tonight v. wiz*


Very good news. I usually hate the Wizards, but even more so since they lost to Milwaukee the other night. 

April 14, 2006--Nocioni's Newest Birthday


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Feeling good abt this one. We're at home with Deng and Duhon back. It's must win anyway given our next 2 games.

Bulls 102
Wizards 91

Ben - 21 pts


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bulls must 


_*TCB*_


tonight baby. no scoreboard watching, just get the job done!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

NBA Shootaround showed Pargo's 3 again. Man, I went so completely nuts when that happened. Never in a million years thought Arenas would rip our hearts out at the other end.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls vs. Wizards: Bulls should win, Wizards haven't won in over a week.

Philly vs. Miami: Philly should lose, Miami would want to rack up wins to secure home court in finals against some West teams, and should have a win locked up going into the 4th so they can rest their players too.

Milwaukee vs. New York: Milwaukee should win, but New York has been playing better since everyone ripped on everyone for sucking so much.

Minnesota vs. Indiana, I think KG takes oer this game, and wins it.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Alright, I'll ask: A scientist? Really, ESPN? A guy dressed up as a scientist to "dissect" the last playoff spots?


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

ndistops said:


> Alright, I'll ask: A scientist? Really, ESPN? A guy dressed up as a scientist to "dissect" the last playoff spots?


Some of us think scientists are the only ones capable of comprehending permutation algebra.

But that's probably a narrow view.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

professor playoff and dr. vonlegstein on nba fastbreak. so gay. omg.


Prof to AI:_ i don't need to go thru all these isosceles and pythagorums to tell you you'll be sitting home for the playoffs._



:laugh:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

stephen a. didn't dress in character. booo.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bill walton! brent musberger! real announcers!

:clap:


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow walton really loves the bulls. I am so excited, I actually get to see the Bulls on t.v.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Go Bulls! :clap:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wizards off to a hot start after the shot clock malfunction delays the tip.

where was ben that he had to come runnin' out!? lol.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

luol deng into the game! 



yay!


:rock:


bill walton just drooling over pax and the bulls. _the work ethic._ so great. :laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

How badly did we need that Kirk three?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

There's Bill walton rubbing it in at Isiah's face


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

LUCKY lucky bounce. way to go ben.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

whoa. ben with the major shooters touch. that was like 3 feet above the basket!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben again!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

zOMG. Ben's gone beserk.

Arenas just having his way though.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

omg. back to back threes from ben.




and arenas. with ice in the veins. 

lol. bill walton is killing me.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc with the jumper.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler was right there. Whatever.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Another good start for Gordon. Hearing Walton pronounce Nocionious's name is too much. 
:biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bill Walton 

So glad the National TV game isn't blacked out :clap: 

Now I think Kirk's the best defender in the league at his position, but his D on Arenas in this 1st qtr was just.....BAD. Skiles was forced to put Duhon in. Probably the 1st time this season Skiles had to take Kirk out because of poor D.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's ALWAYS very active early when it's a National TV game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I've never seen that play before by the Bulls. Ben for three in the corner.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm glad we have Ben on our team right now, way to step up to the challenge!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bulls need to guard Arenas.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon's gonna get 50 tonight.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

Arenas is on fire
but Gordon is heating up too
(hah I must really want to play NBA Jam subconsciously)


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Bulls need to guard Arenas.


THis defense is horrible.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Philly are getting their ***** handed to them in Miami, 54-39 Heat at the half.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Time to put Ben back in. This Kirk-Duhon backcourt isn't getting much done on either end of the court.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Did everyone logout at the same time. I haven't seen a message in about ten minutes. :biggrin:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Dammit Harrington, nice pass from Duhon but he drops it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

at least the Heat are helping us. 54-39 Heat. Someone needs to tell the Bulls that the 76ers are winning


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Seeing our _big men_ try to make a layup is one of the saddest things to watch on TV.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon has to make open three's like that.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How can you make millions and not make a wide open shot like that?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

How can you play this kind of defense in this kind of game when your hallmark is defense?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're getting outplayed pretty badly. That bogus call on Ben really hurt.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

brent wondering aloud why skiles has gone to pargo instead of gordon.


:sigh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> How can you play this kind of defense in this kind of game when your hallmark is defense?


We ARE playing defense. Wizards are just making some tough a** shots and showing off their superior talent. We can't make the OFFENSIVE plays they're making and that's the difference in this game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce's selfishness on O really ticks me off.
.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Wiz outrebounding the Bulls by 10.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Arenas is just torching us.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Arenas is just torching us.


 uh except that airball.

come on Ben. take it stronger to the hole


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

62-56.

Allen _can _knock that jumper. 62-58

I think now is the time to take advantage while Arenas is on the bench.

Ben Gordon!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk with the weak tear-drop.

uh-oh. here comes Arenas.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's such a SOFT shot by Kirk. Either take a jumper or take it all the way. No giant killers, please.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That's a BS call if I ever did see one.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> That's such a SOFT shot by Kirk. Either take a jumper or take it all the way. No giant killers, please.


 He needs to practice laying it up against a backboard. Not everyone is 7'2"


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Yay Ben.

keeping us in this thing.

66-64. Wiz


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben making up for Kirk's mistakes out there.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bad drive by Kirk, right into that tall POS Haywood.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Freakin Arenas.... no more stupid TOs please!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Arenas with the jumper right over Kirk

timeout Bulls.

70-64 Wiz.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bulls need some freakin' V-8 juice bill.




:|


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another BS call on Ben. That's his 4th. Game done if he sits now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice job by Deng getting inside and scoring. We can't be afraid of these guys.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Getting raped on the boards :sigh:. It's '05 playoffs all over again.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I wish bad things upon Haywood.Very bad things!!!!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I wish four of their guys (ideally Arenas, Haywood, Jamison and Jeffries) would collide into each other alla Deng and Pike, and then we could take this game over. 

But it's not gonna happen, so we need to get these guys to play some actual basketball.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They pull a shot out of their a** every time it's a one possession game.

Deng's one sorry 3pt shooter.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> They pull a shot out of their a** every time it's a one possession game.
> 
> Deng's one sorry 3pt shooter.


Its true, Jamison is just throwin up shots and they are goin in. We need a Ben Gordon miracle!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I hope there's a Gordon 20 point 4th q. waiting to happen!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bill and brent have had the funniest pronounciations of noc's name:

nocionious

nocionia

nocini



classic.


this game is well within their grasp. arenas seems to be cooling off.

kirk
ben
tyson
deng
nocioni

down the stretch ok? no pargo. please.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, now the Wizards are relying on some pretty lucky shots, like Jamisons over Kirk, and all sorts of toughies by Arenas, so thats a good sign, eventually those shots stop falling.

And has anyone made note of Haywood's freethrow shot? How does he expect to make them shooting like that?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyone having trouble logging on?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng with a tough shot off the glass.

79-77


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Pargo [email protected]#&)!$*&!)*@#[email protected])#@!* !!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Deng is huuuuge!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng with another tip-in!

81-79 9:37 left


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Haywood Is A *****!! I Cant Stand Him!!!

WHERE IS GORDON!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk with the pull-up jumper.

I'm not liking the jumpshot game.

haywood with the dunk.

I hope we get something going inside the paint.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Haywood is looking like Shaq out there! We gotta make some stops!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

85-81 8:17 timeout Washington.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Why does Tyson even bother suiting up when Haywood's in town?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Geez. Musberger.. Spencer Haywood? He's in a time warp.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

In the last 8 minutes of this game Wizards have SCORED EVERY TIME when it became a one possession game. EVERY time.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wizards are getting too many offensive boards!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Why are we incapable of making one stop all night? It's seems, after reading PBP on NBA.com, that every damn shot is falling for the Wizards, and the Bulls are just hanging on by a thread.

Why can't we get the damn lead???? PLAY SOME BASKETBALL, PLEASE!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

BEN FOR THREE!

Tied.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Gordon Is Huge!!!! and Noc!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> Why are we incapable of making one stop all night? It's seems, after reading PBP on NBA.com, that every damn shot is falling for the Wizards, and the Bulls are just hanging on by a thread.
> 
> Why can't we get the damn lead???? PLAY SOME BASKETBALL, PLEASE!!!


 There's a stop right there.

Noc for three!!!!!!

timeout Wiz


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> In the last 8 minutes of this game Wizards have SCORED EVERY TIME when it became a one possession game. EVERY time.


And when we finally do, we get the lead. Amazing how that happens.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

omg. it's gordon time! back to back threeeeeees to tie it at 87-87

omg.

nocioni!!!



whoohooo. comeoncomeoncomeon.

brent: they're rockin' the windy city!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Yee Haw!!!!!!! Keep it up Bulls! No more offensive boards for that POS of **** Brenda!!!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

C'mon Bulls. Get into their heads some more.

Make them miss shots!!! Let's get this game now!!! Philly lost!! NOW WIN THIS GAME!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It should be the Ben Gordon show from here on out.

Or Ben Gordon and friends.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk to Ben....someone in his face and he gets it in!

wow.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon!! The Catalyst!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

come on Tyson. no more fouls.

Daniels drives. and falls down.

Deng baseline GOOD!

95-87 13-0 run!! timeout Wiz again


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ben. nothing. but. net.


tyson. is. a. foulin'. fool.


he just doesn't match up with the wizards well.


arenas has gone stone cold.

come on bulls. 



DENG!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

8-8 from 3pt line for Ben. Is that a Bulls record?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls with a typical 2005 Bulls fourth quarter. Ho hum.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OT:If you want to see an intense game, watch the Hornets-Jazz game.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I. LOVE. Ben. Gordon.

8/8 from 3.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

What did I say we needed????? Ben is back in the house!!! Let's secure this W!!! C'mon Bulls!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon to Deng. mid-range jumper MISS.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Too many quick shots!! SLOW IT DOWN!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ugly three by the Wiz.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Noc with two more rebounds. Get that DD Chapu!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng to Noc to Kirk. Nope.

Deng called for the loose ball.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I guess _give it to Ben_ requires too much thinking for Noce and Kirk.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

darn Sweetney is hurt. hope he's alright.

Tyson back in. He'll probably foul out.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Some phantom foul called on the Bulls.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Just get the ball to Ben please!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

well, I got to switch to Comcast.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

This Hornets/Jazz game better end soon.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben to Kirk to Kirk back to Deng back to Kirk. whistle and a turnover. stepped OOB. 

Wiz ball.

Antonio Daniels inbounds to Arenas. back to Arenas. against Kirk. pullup jumper GOOD.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon TO. Arenas cross over and jumper.... 95-93 Bulls now... CMON!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

95-93 Bulls

Ben gordon drives scores and 1! on the reverse


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bailed out by Ben, again. 

That was amazing.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ben GordoN!!! 3 PT PLAY!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

98-95 Bulls.

Tyson with the tap!!!!

100-95 

Lawer's law!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I hate Brendan Haywood.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Chandler fouls out!!! :banghead:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another moronic play by Tyson. What a moron.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Noc!! U Bonehead!!! Just Give It To Ben!! God Dammit!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce's selfishness :curse:. You really have to be a selfish jerk to ignore Ben in that situation.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

GAH.

Jeffries with the dunk

100-99 Bulls. 

slimmest of margins..

Gordon needs to throw the dagger.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

I know a lot of people always add Gordon in trade talks but why? He is the closest to becoming a superstar on this team.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

These morons don't understand what run out the clock means!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bill Walton calls Ben Gordon "a supreme defender in his own right". Something tells me that he just received a "2005-2006 Bulls refresher" before this game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich Is An Idiot!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Antonio Daniels with the steal.

101-100 Wiz

Ben 9-9!!!!!

OMG our savior


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

My goodness Mr. Gordon.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

what the hell hinrich!! just give the ball to ****IN BEN!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

omg. 9-9 from three ties the ALL-TIME NBA RECORD. in the ENTIRE NBA people.



EVER.



that's just nuts.

:rock:


ben!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

stolen!

103-101.

Gordon to his left.

to the rim. on the glass NO good.

Sweetney boards.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

offensive foul!!!!!! Noc draws it!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Sweetney!! hold the damn ball!!!

Noc saves our *** with the offensive foul on Jeffries! OMG! What an intense game!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Everybody on this team should give tonight's paycheck to Ben.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

hand off carefully...that's all.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Sweetney did something really stupid, and Noc steps up for him.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

terrible call. Noc was not set.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes
YESSSS)@([email protected](@

BULLS WIN


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't know why Sweetney shot that! We had a fresh 24! Man, these guys need to start using their heads!!

and that Noc call was really really close, he was movin to the side when Jeffries ran into em.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol, into the backcourt. game over.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I was just waiting for Ben to step up and deliver us a win. I knew he had it in him!!! Good call for Noce as well from what I can tell in the PBP on here!

Great win!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i'm horny,i'm horny,i'm horny again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

HAHA!! Celebration right in Haywoods face!! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*HUGE win*


that's just incredible.

it is a blessing ben. and a very good friday.



oh yeah.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

whoooo!!!! 

wow, i'm excited! what a great win tonight.
really gutted it out and pulled together to come back in the 4th

great game by Ben
great game by Noce
Deng was ALL over the place

damn I love this team!!! even when they infuriate me!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Too bad we don't have any "stars"... *NOT!*


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm happy with the win but it's not encouraging that the Bulls have to play such a close game and get a big break in order to beat a mediocre team without its second best player at home.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Future said:


> HAHA!! Celebration right in Haywoods face!! I LOVE IT!!!


Seconded!

Ben Gordon is just inhuman. "No stars" THIS buddy! :biggrin:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow, wow, wow. Gordon and Deng done it all. Especially Ben. 9-9 in threes. Ice water in his veins. We needed this win!! 

One full game up on philly, one game out of the fifth spot!!!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I've screamed so much tonight I believe I'm losing my voice!!! Wife thinks I'm going to die of a heartattack.

OMG!!! What a game!

9 for 9 from downtown for Ben!! Great game by Noc! Great game Deng! Great game Kirk! Heck, great game Malik knocking down the shots!!!

I LOVE THIS TEAM!!!!

1 game up on Philadelphia!!!!

Have to calm down!!!!! YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

For some reason, I just don't like Washington and Gilbert Arenas!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Apparently its Ben *Go*r*d*on's birthday tonight.

At the very least, the Wizards can take a moral victory in ending Nocioni's double double streak.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

SWEAR WORD YEAH!!!!

Win lose or get peed on, we're fun.

I wonder if it made Jannero smile.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Ben Gordon is 



THE MASTER!!!!


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> I'm happy with the win but it's not encouraging that the Bulls have to play such a close game and get a big break in order to beat a mediocre team without its second best player at home.


who cares man? a win is a win, it's not like the bulls are ELITE or something


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

good win it was much needed. 

lets beat them heat on sunday.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> For some reason, I just don't like Washington and Gilbert Arenas!!!



I'm glad I'm not the only one with that sentiment -- and it's not just because of last year.
I just get plain IRKED by Arenas out there. 
early in the game when he was only hitting every single shot, and drawing the foul every time he touched it, he had this pouting look on his face like, "what - that's ALL I get is the basket and the foul? I'm being cheated out here!!"

ugh.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

BullsAttitude said:


> For some reason, I just don't like Washington and Gilbert Arenas!!!


I'm with you there. Last season's playoff loss inspired some real negative feelings toward the Wizards, particularly JAMISON (I hate this guy), Arenas and Haywood. This was so sweet.

Plus, the Bulls are (basically, with the tiebreaker) up 2 with 3 left, so winning 2 out of our last 3 now gives us a playoff berth. And, we're still only 1 game out of 6th.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

man Ben Gordon was particularly en fuego tonight. Them not having Butler was huge most definitely.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> I'm happy with the win but it's not encouraging that the Bulls have to play such a close game and get a big break in order to beat a mediocre team without its second best player at home.


It's called payback for not having Deng or Curry during last year's playoffs.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> It's called payback for not having Deng or Curry during last year's playoffs.


Fair enough. I just want the Bulls to spank a team when they're down. I'll take the win though. :biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What big break did the Bulls get? I keep hearing about this, but I haven't seen it yet? Ben Gordon making shots is a big break? Gilbert Arenas bricking every shot in the 4th is a break? Thats just basketball. If your talking about Jefferies at the end, he was flailing around like an idiot carp so he deserves to be called for an offensive foul. Even if they did call a foul on Noc., its not like Jefferies would have made both freethrows to tie it, he sucks at the line.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Man, if we had just let Ben Gordon play offense by himself in the 4th quarter all year. . .

Ben is a strong lay-up finish away from being a star. There were way too many of those crappy runners and missed lay-ups. Other than that, wow.

As I've said all along, I really like that we have Hinrich, Noc, and Deng to push us offensively for 3 quarters and then some, but we definitely definitely need someone to finish on the offensive side. No doubt that our team defense stepped it up in the fourth, but on the offensive side today 2 of those guys made some really dumb plays down the stretch that could've cost us the game. That's not just one time, but our guys other than Ben have shown this tendency to panic big time in the fourth. 

So against those proposals where we get that traditional big guard to supplant Ben, would a Brandon Roy, or hell even a second-tier star like Paul Pierce be able to do what Ben has been doing the past few games ? What exactly would a big man like Chris Bosh do ?

For next year's edition, the Oxford Dictionary needs to add some kind of Gordon reference when they define "clutch."


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Bill Walton calls Ben Gordon "a supreme defender in his own right". Something tells me that he just received a "2005-2006 Bulls refresher" before this game.


I was going to say something about that. I literally LAUGHED OUT LOUD, when I heard it. ANd I am a HUUUUUGE BG fan.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

sloth said:


> What big break did the Bulls get? I keep hearing about this, but I haven't seen it yet? Ben Gordon making shots is a big break? Gilbert Arenas bricking every shot in the 4th is a break? Thats just basketball. If your talking about Jefferies at the end, he was flailing around like an idiot carp so he deserves to be called for an offensive foul. Even if they did call a foul on Noc., its not like Jefferies would have made both freethrows to tie it, he sucks at the line.


I was shocked they called an offensive on that play.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> I was shocked they called an offensive on that play.


It looked like Nocioni was set during the original tv feed to me, not until they showed the replays was it apparent that it wasnt' set. So it was a clear choice to call an O foul on a guy just randomly flailing down the court into a guy semi-set.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Jeffries tried to bump into Nocioni in order to get to the line.....just look at Jeffries movement


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> I was shocked they called an offensive on that play.


We didn't NEED that play though. What we NEEDED was to take Swettney out and put in someone who would HANG ON TO THE DAMN BALL.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> We didn't NEED that play though. What we NEEDED was to take Swettney out and put in someone who would HANG ON TO THE DAMN BALL.


Yeah that was pretty dumb. Sweetney always tries to go back up with the ball even after getting swatted 37 consecutive times. He should about passing after o-rebs, especially in that spot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles Postgame


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Skiles Postgame



spongy thanks for the link.....if you also give us Euro Bulls fans some highlights of Ben's 3sssssssss???
you are the best :clap:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

unBULLievable said:


> spongy thanks for the link.....if you also give us Euro Bulls fans some highlights of Ben's 3sssssssss???
> you are the best :clap:


It's kind of amazing how tepid Skiles' comments on Ben are even after a game like this. Why mention close shots he missed that he normally makes? Why? What's the point? It's hard to play a perfect basketball game. Just say: "He was awesome" for once and leave it at that.

:curse:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> It's kind of amazing how tepid Skiles' comments on Ben are even after a game like this. Why mention close shots he missed that he normally makes? Why? What's the point? It's hard to play a perfect basketball game. Just say: "He was awesome" for once and leave it at that.
> 
> :curse:


That's with coaches who want to get the maximum out of his best player.....

Ben can be THAT GOOD!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

unBULLievable said:


> That's with coaches who want to get the maximum out of his best player.....
> 
> Ben can be THAT GOOD!


You can motivate and coach a guy on the practice floor or at team meetings. I want the coach lauding a player after a game like that.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Chicago 103, Washington 101


_*Gordon Ties Record, Bulls Get Key Win*_


CHICAGO, April 14 (Ticker) -- _The Chicago Bulls relied heavily on the shooting touch of Ben Gordon. 

*Gordon scored 32 points - including tying an NBA record by making nine 3-pointers without a miss - to help the Bulls escape with a 103-101 victory over the struggling Washington Wizards, who lost their fifth straight game. 

A 6-3 combo guard, Gordon had the stroke going on Friday. The reigning Sixth Man of the Year tied the record that was set by former New York Knick Latrell Sprewell against the Los Angeles Clippers on Feb. 4, 2003.* 

With Gordon leading the way, Chicago (38-41) moved one game ahead of Philadelphia for the Eastern Conference's final playoff spot with three games left. 

Trailing 87-81, the Bulls reeled off a 14-0 run to take the lead. 

Gordon, who went 11-of-18 from the floor, made three 3-pointers in the burst. 

Washington answered with a 14-4 surge to take a 101-100 lead. Antonio Daniels found Jared Jeffries for a dunk with 62 seconds remaining to cap the spurt. 

However, Gordon answered with his record tying shot eight seconds later from the left corner. Jeffries then was called for charging with four-tenths of a second remaining. 

Kirk Hinrich had 19 points and eight assists and Andres Nocioni scored 17 points for the Bulls, who shot 47 percent (40-of-85), including an impressive 13-of-21 showing from the arc. 

All-Star Gilbert Arenas scored 17 of his 36 points in the first quarter and Daniels added 20 for Washington (39-40), which fell into a three-way tie with Indiana (39-40) and Milwaukee (39-40) for fifth place in the East. _


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> You can motivate and coach a guy on the practice floor or at team meetings. I want the coach lauding a player after a game like that.


 I hear Skiles postgame all the time and he's always complimenting Duhon or Kirk or Deng but when he tries to compliment Ben, it's always "he can be a great player *but*....." then he goes on about what he does wrong.

Even Paxson knocks Ben down a couple pegs.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

unBULLievable said:


> spongy thanks for the link.....if you also give us Euro Bulls fans some highlights of Ben's 3sssssssss???
> you are the best :clap:


 I didn't tape the game.. 

I thought everyone has ESPN.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm sure they'll be up on NBA.com


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm so happy after tonights game. Thank you so much. Just think about how good of a position we would be in if we won 3 games we should have: 2/6 @ Utah, 3/2 vs. Cleveland, 3/28 vs. Orlando.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

This picture is funny. For some reason Ben looks like a mobster to me here: "fahget about it"


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

these are good too!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

The greatest thing ever would be the Wizards not making the playoffs while the Bulls got the 5th seed. I highly highly doubt that will happen, I still just want the Bulls to make it. But if that happened, that would be sweet.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

One of the captions : Chicago Bulls' Ben Gordon (7),* of England,* and teammate Luol Deng, of Sudan, celebrate after Chicago defeated the Washington Wizards 103-101 in an NBA basketball game Friday, April 14, 2006, in Chicago. Gordon scored 32 points. (AP Photo/Jeff Roberson)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> The greatest thing ever would be the Wizards not making the playoffs while the Bulls got the 5th seed. I highly highly doubt that will happen, I still just want the Bulls to make it. But if that happened, that would be sweet.


It could happen. Washington has a tough schedule from here on out. They needed to beat us as badly as we needed to beat them. 

They may miss the playoffs. Getting Butler back this sunday could help them.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

a few more :

      
and a cool dunk.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I love Tyson, he may make several stupid fouls in a game, but hes the most vocal and energetic player on the court


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

congrats on winning this vital game yall.. man, 9-9 from downtown :cheers: amazing


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Man, if we had just let Ben Gordon play offense by himself in the 4th quarter all year. . .
> 
> Ben is a strong lay-up finish away from being a star. There were way too many of those crappy runners and missed lay-ups. Other than that, wow.


Did you see his AND1 2nite in the 4th quarter when he drove between 2 defenders, twisted his body, and made the reverse layup??????

that was plain just sick... brought back memmories


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

nanokooshball said:


> Did you see his AND1 2nite in the 4th quarter when he drove between 2 defenders, twisted his body, and made the reverse layup??????
> 
> that was plain just sick... brought back memmories


It would have been a sight to see; too bad ESPN decided to show the end of that Hornets/Jazz game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> It would have been a sight to see; too bad ESPN decided to show the end of that Hornets/Jazz game.



Yeah, its like, come on, instead of showing crucial minutes in your scheduled game, they show the end of what will probaly end up as a meaningless game, not to mention that ending sucked.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

sloth said:


> Yeah, its like, come on, instead of showing crucial minutes in your scheduled game, they show the end of what will probaly end up as a meaningless game, not to mention that ending sucked.


they have a highlight of it on NBA.com replays... go see it


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm so proud of this team for what they've done this season. I really am.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

ndistops said:


> I'm so proud of this team for what they've done this season. I really am.


Co-sign, I doubted them for a long time, but they've really come together when it was most important :clap:


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

BEN GORDON! WOW! we're going to the playoffs!

man, ben and noc have been BIG lately.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Man, if we had just let Ben Gordon play offense by himself in the 4th quarter all year. . .
> 
> Ben is a strong lay-up finish away from being a star. There were way too many of those crappy runners and missed lay-ups. Other than that, wow.


I thought that last night as well. I thought Ben did a decent job of slipping by guys to get in the lane throughout the game, but once he got in there, the shots he put up were rather weak. He's definitely not Dwayne Wade or Allen Iverson in that respect. But if he can learn to finish his shots better, I think his offensive game will be pretty deadly. When his jumper's on, the opposing defense pretty much has no choice but to face guard him entirely, and he's good at using his jumper to set up his drive, he just needs to learn how to finish his shots with some force.

Thing is, I'm not sure how much of that can be taught. It's kind of splict second, subconscious reaction kind of thing to a certain degree, I think.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Also, whenever I watch Gilbert Arenas, I'm always left with mixed feelings. As a talent, he's on par with guys like Kobe and Dwayne Wade, but he pretty much shot the Wiz out of the game in the second half. I thought he was pretty putrid, and for a stretch there when we were making our run, I thought he was our best friend. He just kept rushing bad shot after bad shot. I'm not sure if the problem is something that could be fixed just by finding a reliable guy who can score down low who can score some easy buckets for them when he starts to go cold, or if he's just a mental pygmy when it comes to that part of the game, and it's a psychological thing with him.


----------

